# Another Avenue??



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Been practicing sugar work now for a while. Ready to try my hand at some other food art form. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

deco bread!!!! i'm going to try this soon...


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I know this will sound stupid, but what is deco bread?


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

If foodnetwork reruns it sometime this show is a great example.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show..._38871,00.html
Ciril Hitz has a dvd on the subject.
http://www.chipsbooks.com/brdart.htm


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Deco bread is cool! Also try chocolate, it's a little more forgiving than sugar and you can always eat the mistakes!
Europe has always been a haven for kind of avant garde, pastry work using items like massa ticino and things like that. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

here is a link to chef Hitz's site it has a lot of great things on it. http://www.breadhitz.com/


----------

